
Torrentz.eu Search Engine Mysteriously Shuts Down - aburan28
http://news.softpedia.com/news/torrentz-eu-search-engine-mysteriously-shuts-down-506993.shtml
======
thomas-b
tl;dr:

The page is mentioning: `Torrentz was a free, fast and powerful meta-search
engine combining results from dozens of search engines`

and when trying to search: `Torrentz will always love you. Farewell.`

Hard to think it's not related with the recent push on kat. And as always
something else we replace it before we have the time to realize.

